# finding center



## Karda (Jun 16, 2019)

how do you find the center of a bowl blank the blanks thanksat is not perfectly round or square. same for 
spindle blanks


----------



## Tony (Jun 16, 2019)

If it's not square, I mark it as close as I can by eye, then turn it on as slow as it goes to square it up.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 16, 2019)

For something out of round or out of square I'll use a center finder from four directions - like the corners of a square. That then gives me a much smaller square in the center of the blank that is easy to eyeball very close to the real center.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 16, 2019)

Measure across the diameter at 4-5 places. Mark each one half the diameter. Your center is where most marks come together. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 16, 2019)

I use a divider or a compass on out of round blanks. A couple of seconds playing with the radius and placement of the center gets you very close. Then you can scribe a line and clean up the blank on the bandsaw if desired.


----------



## Karda (Jun 17, 2019)

ok thanks, what about out of square or rectangles or where there are no square sides


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Jun 17, 2019)

Look up Robert Larsen centre finder on Amazon, I can't get the link to paste.
Rgds,
Crocy.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 17, 2019)

For bowl blanks, I made something very similar to this clear plastic gizzmo. It also lets me choose the wood that will be included in the blank, and I can see the diameter I should trim the blank to before putting it on the lathe.

For spindle blanks that have no nice corners to work with ... hold a marker pen and using your thumbnail as a guide fence, draw a line about a quarter inch in along the perimeter. You now have a shape that is a bit easier to see than the edge of the wood. You can repeat the process, or just use a rule to find the center of the shape you drew. There will not be a single "center point", more like a line and you can choose any point along that line and get the same diameter spindle out of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 17, 2019)

For bowl blanks I use the method below by Lyle Jamieson to find the center_ balance _point.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 17, 2019)

Mike Mills said:


> For bowl blanks I use the method below by Lyle Jamieson to find the center_ balance _point.



Mike and Mike, that technique is only good on wood that the conditions of it are like what's shown in the video. If you were to take a piece that had a protruding burl somewhere on the blank, other than center, and the blank was 12" wide x 12" long, it would not balance as the burl would give it extra weight until it was thin enough that it would stop shaking the lathe.. Balancing a piece before you turn it is good, but not a "must do" in order to turn things. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 17, 2019)

Karda said:


> ok thanks, what about out of square or rectangles or where there are no square sides



For a roundish cookie, use your combination square (not speed square). Place the 'L'' of it on the edge and draw a cross line along the ruler edge. Randomly repeat at various points along the circumference. The highest level of intersect is likely close to center.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Karda (Jun 17, 2019)

ok thanks I'll try that


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 18, 2019)

I have starrett combo square set. It has a center finder and I use that with either a 12" or 18" blade. Something like this. Link 

I just make a bunch of lines around it connecting them to the center.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 20, 2019)

I have a set of round press board patterns, 1/4 in thick with a hole drilled in the center ranging from 5" to 10". Lay it on top of the wood and see where I can get maximum width and trim to a close fit. Turn slow for out of balance until trimming brings it into a manageable balance for higher speed. I also use calipers to get me into the ball park if the wood doesn't fit one of my patterns.


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I have starrett combo square set. It has a center finder and I use that with either a 12" or 18" blade. Something like this. Link
> 
> I just make a bunch of lines around it connecting them to the center.


That tool looks a bit too complicated for me...no one said this was going to require multiple angle tools to make a round bowl!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2019)

This one?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> View attachment 167628


Well that was easier than it looked!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 21, 2019)

The plot thickens as you try and arrange the grain on a bowl. Maybe that comes later as you turn more bowls. It never ends. Al Stirt is a great resource: http://www.alstirt.com/PDF files/NewBowlDriver1.pdf


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 22, 2019)

I've used the Robert Larson for years - I love it. Use it on all 4 corners or different places along the diameter of a round.


----------



## Karda (Jun 22, 2019)

what is a robert larson


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 22, 2019)

Karda said:


> what is a robert larson


I know a Larry Larson..... Is that close enough????????? Jerry (in Tucson


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Jun 22, 2019)

HoHo, Jerry.
Like I typed back in my original reply, do an Amazon search, nice little yellow plastic jig that works on squares, rectangles and round spindle blanks.
BTW Jerry, the automatic centre punch you gave me works like a great.
Rgds,
A very cold Crocy at present.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 22, 2019)

Crocy in Aus. said:


> HoHo, Jerry.
> Like I typed back in my original reply, do an Amazon search, nice little yellow plastic jig that works on squares, rectangles and round spindle blanks.
> BTW Jerry, the automatic centre punch you gave me works like a great.
> Rgds,
> A very cold Crocy at present.




Gettin a lil cold, huh?? That's what happens when you live in the wrong part of the world. Anyway, don't you have a lot of wood for your wood burning stove to keep you warm?? Don't turn it, burn it... 
Good to hear from you, Rich. Stay warm, buddy. ......... Jerry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Aussie Version - I'll trade with you... Supposed to be 35o with 85 - 90% humidity here. Supposed to "Feel Like" 48o.

US Version - I'll trade with you... Supposed to be 95o with 85 - 90% humidity here. Supposed to "Feel Like" 109o.


Not sure why the founding fathers had to dream up their own way of measuring everything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 23, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Not sure why the founding fathers had to dream up their own way of measuring everything.


If that bothers you, don't even think about what Noah Webster did to the written language

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Isn't that the truth. And then, people feel the need to further butcher it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

